# Crazy foods your cat loves



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to share all the weird, unnatural-to-cats, foods that these supposedly carnivorous felines can sometimes go crazy for.

In the past, I've had cats that _loved_ potato chips, french fries, yogurt, my tea (when I'm not looking!), strawberries, apples, cheese and watermelon.

But Ninja is _funny_.. Every time I hold out my hand with a piece of food in it, he will come running, sniff curiously for several seconds then decide it's not for him. EXCEPT for ONE thing. And that is Taco Bell! 8O 

My silly cat LOVES Taco Bell. I found this out when I brought some Taco Bell home one night for dinner. As usual, being the NOSY, into-everybody's-business cat that he is, sniffed and dug through the *closed* Taco Bell bag, got into the wrapper and began vigorously hogging down one of MY Cheesy Gordita Crunches(with *beans* instead of meat) that I'd been salivating over the whole drive home -- WHILE my back was turned! (Oh, the nerve!) 

I stood there shocked, witnessing my cat hovering over a partially devoured Cheesy Gordita Crunch, greedily licking his lips, looking up at me like, "Hey, this stuff is really good!...oops, was I not supposed to eat it?" :dis :roll:

I snatched up my dinner before he could stick his fuzzy little face in it again and ate the remnants, all the while receiving "nose-butts" and being pawed at for more. :lol:


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Once, I was visiting my sister who has a cat, and her roommate who also had a cat. So there was Chica, Kovie, and Vinny and the roommate- Iris- when and got a take out Qdoba burrio. She set it on a plate and left it on the table for a moment and when she came back into the room the tree of them had piled in and eaten almost half of it! When she scolded them they each grabbed the biggest mouthful they could and ran off with it. Chica got a HUGE piece of tortilla and I'm in the other room and see her run past with it. I was like what the.....? :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Simba and Missy both love mandarin oranges. Whenever my hubby has some they come running and Simba will even sit up and beg for one.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

This one is not as wild as tortilla or mandarin oranges, but Arianwen *loves* sardines packed in Louisiana Hot Sauce. So, whenever I make a sardine sandwich, I leave half a sardine in the can for her, along with whatever hot sauce is left. 
She trill-purrs her way through it, enthusiastically licking the can spotless!
A kitty who likes hot sauce! Who would've thought?


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

gunterkat said:


> A kitty who likes hot sauce! Who would've thought?


Hot sauce!? How funny. And she never gets "the runs" from it?


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Dante does the whole "Ooooh you're eating! Let me see if I want some" and sniffs at whatever it is and either likes it or not. But he LOVES extra old cheddar cheese. I try not to let him eat too much because the farts he gets are foul.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Doran loves Mrs. Vickies Salt and Vinegar chips...they're my favorite. I think he just wanted to do what I was doing, but now he loves them. He makes this cute scrunchie-face when he eats them, so cute!

Jitzu will eat anything that's bread. But the other day my bf brought home some bananabread from his school. She went NUTS! Meowing, and begging, and pawing, it was hilarious! I mean, she usually bets but she went totally crazy for this banana bread!

...Torri loves her liver. Not THAT odd, since its part of their dinner once or twice a week...but she just scarfs it right down. Her actual favorite though is moose meat. She gets all protective of it. Picture this adorable, white, fluffy teeny little princess cat growling and 'protecting' her food from me...who gave it to her. Lol.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't particularly like eating pizza crust. Half the time I end up throwing it out. Teddy has become a master trashcan fisher. I have no clue that he has gotten into the can until I find a half monsched pizza crust on the floor. I've had to resort to putting rosemary oil on top of the crusts in the trash because he is prone to getting UTIs and carbs are SOOOO bad for him. He HATES the rosemary oil so it is an effective deterrent.


----------



## MEOWx4 (Apr 22, 2009)

Little Kitty loooooooves Mcdonalds Cheeseburgers, I really want to get a picture of her taking a bite of one so I can put it on icanhascheezburger :lol: If we get lazy and grab a couple of mcd's cheeseburgers and bring them home as soon as Little Kitty smells it or see's the bag she goes nuts, if you say "Little Kitty, Cheeseburger?" she lets out a series of talkative responses. 

Doodle loves strawberry pop tarts, no idea why but he goes crazy over them. Oh Little Kitty and Doodle also love butter. Doodle, Enzo, and Scruff will eat just about anything, Little Kitty has certain things she will show interest in mostly cheese, cooked meat, and butter, and Peanutty usually could care less. Many times Doodle and Enzo will steal chips if we aren't looking. Doodle once stole a bite size Lumpia from my plate and we had to chase him around the house to get it from him, he kept picking it up and running off with it, once we did get near him and picked him up he started letting out these funny growly grumbles with it still in his mouth :lol:


----------



## Einherjar (Feb 10, 2010)

Beefy likes lettuce and I have seen him try to eat broccoli. I think my cats will eat just about anything, I know they shouldn't, but their so bad when getting at food. Little savages! :lol:


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Jeckel likes tea, and he is occasionally allowed a small, small sip. Tavish eats Crispers...

Jeckel tried spicy doritos once, because he was begging like a fool and would not let up. He was not impressed once he got a taste!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Icecream.....


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Teddy's been really eager to lick my bowl of the last bits of my beef stew. He lurves that stuff.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby likes to eat vegetable peelings.

Yes, you read that right.

*Vegetable peelings.*


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Anything with tomato. If I get her a nice can of tuna in tomato she'll lick up all the sauce and leave every single tuna piece shining clean on the plate.


----------



## surrasurr (Feb 12, 2010)

im a new user. my name is sarah.


i have a 3 year old cat who only eats "white food" cream cheese, whip cream, cheese, butter.

then i have another cat who eats almost anything, but only if it is broken into tiny tiny pieces.

i have a 3rd cat who eats anything. lettuce, anything


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Speaking of colors and food, Arianwen associates any food that comes out of a red package as being "good food". I think this started because of Whiskas Temptations beef flavor treats, which she is addicted to. They come in a red package, and I call them "red treats", when I refer to them, talking to Arianwen.  

And welcome to CF, Sarah!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Surprisingly, fizzy drinks. The sounds of Guinness, headache pill and coke (in that order) have all caused her to come running and try to have a taste.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Pumpkin loves Rice Krispies. If she sees someone eating cereal, she goes nuts :lol: And it's not just for the milk -- she turns her nose up at other cereals


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Treize loves everything that is human food, except cheese. He hates that. But besides cheese he's sooo happy to eat whatever is called "don't eat that kitty". I haven't find yet what is his favorite food, he seems to like them all equally.

Patch is not a human food lover. He doesn't like meat, fish, fruits, veggies, cheese... but he loves yogourts! It's the only human thing he likes so I give him some each time I eat one!  

One of our friend's cat (who is also named Patch), loves Doritos. If we open a bag, we MUST give him some doritos.


----------



## rachelatwisconsin (Jan 31, 2010)

My cat is BONKERS for Papa John's Pizza! And it HAS to be Papa John's. We've left empty pizza boxes on the table only to find everything knocked over, liquids on the floor, etc. He'll try to pry the box open with his nose but usually ends up just sliding the box around. He will go at the box for hours until we take the box away and throw it to the dumpster. 

I also heard cats hate citrus generally. Kitty has a bad habit of jumping on the table and begging for table food, trying to steal a piece when we turn our heads, etc. So I came up with this idea to line up oranges around the dishes when we ate. He kept his distance like it was the plague :lol: !


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Boss likes anything I have ever given him or he has gotten a hold of including but not limited to 

Hot sauce
Peas 
Spinach fresh not canned
Tea 
Coffee
Any many many more


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

New one since the other evening...

Papadoms.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Huge said:


> New one since the other evening...
> 
> Papadoms.


**scratches head** Are they a British thing?


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

No..... :lol:


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

> **scratches head** Are they a British thing?


 lol
Papadums are an Indian food. They are the same shape and size of a tortilla but are very thin and crisp like a cracker or big chip. you can eat them plain or with a chutney etc.

Depending on who makes them, they are a pretty yummy snack.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought she was kidding...


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Miu doesn't appear at all interested in human food...perhaps because I haven't taught her that it's edible.

I left some popcorn crumbs on my bed by accident the other day. Instead of trying to eat it, my sister found Miu cleaning it up like it was her litterbox! 

I think the weirdest thing she eats is my chinchilla's timothy hay. But that's about it.


----------



## kazschofy (Sep 4, 2008)

Chocolate (I didn't know it was also poisonous to cats) is Scruffs favourite (obviously I ensure he only has the tiniest amount VERY very rarely now). Would love to know where to get cat friendly chocolate treats.
*
Strawberry yoghurt
apple
gravy
paper cat litter
oranges
*and anything put on the end of a finger will be tried.
Strangely enough he doesn't like any fish I've given him. Most wet food is seperated from its gravy / jelly. Dry food is placed in the mouth and taken across the bathroom to be eaten. 'Covers' his food (acts as if he's just been to the toilet and paws the ground after eating).


----------



## tabbytibs (Feb 18, 2010)

One of mine loves mushrooms, when I throw them in the compost heap she'll go and dig them up and you see her running off with her prize! she'll eat other veg as well, like courgettes. A bit strange! mushrooms are horrible anyway


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

Daniella loves pasta with any kind of sauce on it and all kinds of cheese and cheese flavored things - Smartfood popcorrn, cheddar, monterey jack, colby, processed American, cream cheese, etc. 

Yet, when I make my lunch and offer her some of the $8.99 a lb all natural turkey breast, she turns up her nose. :?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Huge said:


> I thought she was kidding...


That's it, Hugh...hang your head in shame for being snarky with me, just for trying to learn something :wink: :lol: If you were in my classroom, I'd be marching you to the principal's office :lol:


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I came home from work the other day to find the inner bag from the Frosted Shredded Wheat bag in the middle of the living room floor.

There were holes in the box:










There were holes in the bag:









I wonder who could have done that?


















Video here, I think

Bad cat. At least it keeps her busy.

Apparently Frosted Shredded Wheat > Frosted Cheerios. I don't have any Honey Smacks at the moment for comparison (she loves those, too.)


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Green olives soaked in Martini .... Need I say more?


----------



## StitchyKitty (Jan 3, 2010)

Stitch doesn't really like any human food except Subway's bread. He goes nuts over it.

Zazoo will eat anything, and everything. 

Spazz will only eat chips, but it doesn't matter what kind they are.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

MissAnne2u said:


> Green olives soaked in Martini .... Need I say more?





Bethany said:


> Video here, I think
> 
> Bad cat. At least it keeps her busy.


AHAHAHAH Priceless!

My colleague's cat LOVES spaghetti. Her daughter left the table to get something, and left half her dinner there. This cat jumped up on the chair and reached accross with her paw and hoiked a load onto the chair, which she ate. She even did the sucking thing you do to eat long strands. They actually got this on video, and it's hilarious


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Skooma has been trained well but some things do seem to slip through her kitten mind. 

She luuuuvvs milk... but only if I'm eating cereal out of a bowl. Otherwise, she won't touch the stuff.

Old cheese is another. Whenever I make a sammich she waits 'till I turn my back then gobbles all the crumbs.

She eats paper and elastic bands, twist ties, and plastic which means I have to get creative when cleaning.

And she absolutely loves uncooked sichuan noodles and sapporo ichiban, but plays with everything else (like macaroni... stupid cat)

The only meat I've gotten her to eat so far is ham and raw chicken. She'll beg for shrimp, crab, beef, moose, deer, and bear but she won't eat it... just play with it. 

She also likes the taste of me as she grooms my face every night and kneads my arm until it's bloody... :lol:


----------



## talashira (Feb 23, 2010)

My Maine **** absolutely _loves_ raw pumpkin. Weirdest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

> Video here, I think
> 
> Bad cat. At least it keeps her busy.


 :lol: I need this for my Cat-in-a-Box thread :lol:


----------

